# On FAS course, however not paid €200 as im not on the dole, any advice?



## Nicky (18 Nov 2010)

Hello,

I recently started a course with FAS, they don't pay me € 200 weekly, however all my colleagues get paid because they are on Dole,

I find this is very unfair, had any body experienced with FAS in that and could you give me advice who can I appeal to, please ?

Thanks for any help in advance

Nicky


----------



## pudds (18 Nov 2010)

I assume you mean dole,  if its unfair depends on your position...are you unemployed or have you means of your own.


----------



## Marietta (18 Nov 2010)

Since January 2010, unemployed people who start a FÁS course will *not get a training allowance* when they start a FÁS course *unless they are entitled to a qualifying payment*, such as Jobseeker's Allowance or Jobseeker's Benefit. You can read more details in our document on FÁS training allowances. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...rammes_and_supports/fas_training_courses.html


----------



## Nicky (19 Nov 2010)

Thanks pudds, yes I meant dole and I am unemployed now but did not apply for Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit,
Thank you very much Maretta, it does make sence now


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2010)

You really should. Get your PRSI paid aswell. For pension etc.


----------



## Nicky (20 Nov 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> You really should. Get your PRSI paid aswell. For pension etc.



Thanks AlbacoreA, I really should and I will


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2010)

In my experience, many public services like FAS are very used to dealing with people on JA/JB but are not that familar with people who aren't. So don't know what to do with you, also you have higher priority if on JA/JB then if you are not. AFAIK.


----------



## JEON50 (20 Nov 2010)

If you do not have enough PRSI credits for JB you should apply asap for JA which will be means tested. Get the ball rolling by visiting you social welfare office with your PPS number, proof of address (Utility Bill) and Photo ID. Also confirmation from FAS that you are on a course


----------



## Complainer (20 Nov 2010)

Nicky - Did you have any difficulty getting onto the course? My missus got not joy out of FÁS - they didn't want to know her as she's not signing on - see http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=145761


----------



## pudds (20 Nov 2010)

JEON50 said:


> If you do not have enough PRSI credits for JB you should apply asap for JA which will be means tested. Get the ball rolling by visiting you social welfare office with your PPS number, proof of address (Utility Bill) and Photo ID. Also confirmation from FAS that you are on a course




+long version of your birth certificate.


----------



## Nicky (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks all of you guys, the only my mistake is I did not apply for JB, however If I apply now it takes a few months to process and  the course will finish by the time,
Complainer, to get the course you have to get registred in advance due the waiting list, no any other problems there


----------



## Staples (23 Nov 2010)

Nicky said:


> however If I apply now it takes a few months to process and the course will finish by the time,


 
You'll get paid any arrears due so well worth signing on regardless of where you'll be when your claim is authorised.

Thw way is normally works with FAS is that they pay you the equivalent of what whatever welfare you would be in receipt of at the time you started the course.  Previously, they also paid an additional allowance to cover travel etc but AFAIK, this has been discontinued.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Nov 2010)

AFAIK theres a difference between doing a course (the OP) and job (WPP) in terms of additional allowances. Might be an idea asking FAS directly to check the specifics.


----------

